# Jerry Hill longbows



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

whom are you arguing with? to each his own.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Yup, to each their own. But I do like to hear what other folks think and how their experience relates to mine. 

I've heard good things about Jerry Hill but I've only shot one of his bows, a Yew stave bow, an English Longbow to be specific. It was a light draw, maybe 35#, but it had the most handshock of any bow I had ever shot, more than either of my 40# ELBs (a Chris Stanley and a Pip Bickerstaffe) So, I'd like to try another of Jerry's bows to see if that one was just a fluke.


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never shot one but I've seen/heard it alot that they are the shockyest bows ever.I don't care for any D shape much because of the back of the head rattling shock.

If you like the bow and it shoots good for you than that is all that matters.Enjoy it.:darkbeer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I've never shot any of his bows, but I have heard, as a few other posters have also stated, that Jerry Hill's bows are well-known for their handshock, and some of the reviews I have read have been extremely negative for that reason. I like the look of the D-shape, but with longbows, I tend to go with bows that are _somewhat_ D-shaped but have at least a little deflex in the limbs as that tends to not only reduce handshock but can sometimes make the bow faster, dependent upon the model, of course. If you like it then there will be no argument from anyone else. God and Christ Bless!


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

Had a couple of them.
For the hand shock, 3 Rivers has a one piece cut to lenght grips that you roll on from tip. I used 2. First was placed and trimmed a tad short (taper the cut).
Then rolled the second right over it.
My hands are big, that's why I did that. It hepled fit, hand shock, and comfort.
Basicly, it's old style. Most (if not all) were shot with a firm grip. Not real tight, but definately firm and not loose or open.
Also found the brace height rather sensitive to shock. Find the right spot and sometimes they'll tame considerably. 

Plus them bows were made to be ,,, snappy(?) with heavier (wood) arrows.
If you're running aluminum or carbon it could be adding to the shock considerably if they're light weight and / or tight nocks.

Just a couple ideas.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

not now,but I did own a Jerry Hill Wildcat deluxe.
It did have that legendary hand shock but at the time I didn't think it was any big deal,and so long as I held it right,,,it wasn't.
I lost that bow in a fire,but if not for that I'd still have it today,,it was one of my all time favourites.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

not trying to be a smart alec, but my previous post was about all i can say good on the subject as have had two of them. that was enough.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Eldermike said:


> It shoots great to me. It has the normal handshock and the grip is thinner than I like but I argue with the way it slings arrows.


BTW, I just assume you meant that you _can't_ argue with the way it slings arrows.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm pretty picky when it comes to Longbows, and I've owned some great longbows........That being said, I did shoot a Jerry Hill once, that belonged to a fella.....I shot that bow for over an hour, with a few different arrow weights....I liked the narrow/peaked grip, and the bow was very smooth pulling, and felt lighter pulling than the marked draw weight...it had a "Bump" at the shot, but was not hateful to shoot, and I've shot some high-end, highly regarded,"name brand" Longbows that were much worse...Brace height, and string materials, along with grip, and arrow weight make big differences...Most bows can be tweeked to shoot decent, including straight limbed Longbows....ELDERMIKE....If You ever wanna sell that bow, drop me a P.M........Take care..Harperman


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

*Errata!!!!*

I just realized I made an error. The hand shocky ELB I was thinking of was by Jay St. Charles, not Jerry Hill. I apologize for the error.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Warbow said:


> BTW, I just assume you meant that you _can't_ argue with the way it slings arrows.


Yep, it's the way I type that needs fixing.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't edit the post, but I meant to say, it shoots great.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going to buy a couple of those roll-on grips for it. I really did not plan on buying this bow, a vendor had two of them at a local shoot. By the time I finished my 3D round another vendor had purchased both of them. Long story short, I shot both of them just because that's what you do when somoene says; "try it".....so I did. The bow has about an inch of reflex, braces up in a perfect D shape, the grip is thin and there is some hand shock. But it shoots, and at 69 inches it's very forgiving.

I think it has a fast flight string on it, not sure if that's a good idea on this bow. I am going to make a B50 for it this week.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Eldermike said:


> Yep, it's the way I type that needs fixing.


Ha! At least unlike me you got the name of the bow right :embara: Typos are no problem.


----------

